# Bob Costas,



## SShepherd

you can kiss my ass

http://youtu.be/uOi7If0zW9s


----------



## Doc

He had the gun legally.  Costas has totally lost it.


----------



## squerly

Funny man that Costas.  Some people will jump an any chance to make themselves look foolish.


----------



## Mama

So, if they take away the guns and people start killing each other with knives, are they gonna wanna take the knives away too?  What about when they deliberately run over people with cars.....maybe they should take the cars away too?  What about if they shoot them with a bow and arrow.....maybe we should ban those too?  What about baseball bats...you can do a lot of damage with a baseball bat....

Costas is full of it.  If someone wants to kill someone, they'll find a way to do it.


----------



## Dargo

Sorry, but I now view Costas as a radical, lunatic liberal who is unable to think for himself or view facts in an unbiased way.  What he did was a disgrace and, IMHO, ruined a long and reasonably distinguished career in journalism.  I have looked, but can't find any interview of Ted Nugent about Costas' illogical and totally incorrect rant he took upon himself to puke out on national TV last night.  I've already written NBC to complain but, I'm well aware, NBC is a far, far left network.  Still, if they get enough people complaining about bullshit like what Costas did, and not talk about football like he is hired to do, they may get rid of him.  Yes, I do think he should lose his job for using his position on air to espouse his anti-gun views.  He's no politician, he's no judge, he's no firearm expert and I'd bet it isn't in his contract that he uses his time on air to espouse his personal feelings about a liberal agenda.  Hey Bob Costas, fuck you!

For the record, everything the disturbed football player did could have easily have been done with a knife.  To be fair, Costas needs to go on air and make the same rant about all knives, kitchen knives included, need to be taken away from the general population.


----------



## muleman RIP

Just one more example of GE/NBC spewing Obama's rants. Costas is an asshole for using prime time football coverage to do it. Look for more as Obama is extremely emboldened by his win and thinks the folks gave him a big green light to pillage our rights. Doubt he will make 4 years without a major rebellion taking place. Remember what brought about the 1969 gun control law.


----------



## mak2

Who cares what Costas thinks?


----------



## muleman RIP

mak2 said:


> Who cares what Costas thinks?


I care that he had a huge audience to spew his BS on. It ain't his thoughts necessarily but another well scripted play by the Obummer gang of liars.


----------



## mak2

I bet not one single person changed their mind about gun control because of Costas.  I still have not heard a single thing from the Administration about gun cotrol, only on the RW blogoshpere.  I doubt this has any effect on anything.  





muleman said:


> I care that he had a huge audience to spew his BS on. It ain't his thoughts necessarily but another well scripted play by the Obummer gang of liars.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mak, you won't hear anything from the admin. about it. They will simply impose new "rules" at the agency level or the Messiah will use his executive powers to impose new restrictions on us. Don't be surprised to see them come after registered handguns. Chucky Schumer and Gillibrand probably had an orgasm as he spewed his BS last night.


----------



## mak2

Hope you are wrong.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I bet not one single person changed their mind about gun control because of Costas.  I still have not heard a single thing from the Administration about gun cotrol, only on the RW blogoshpere.  I doubt this has any effect on anything.



Hopefully it will have an effect on his job!  He took it upon himself to use his national stage at a football game halftime to rant about his personal opinions on firearms.  He should have spent the time consoling the families, friends and teammates of Belcher.  IMHO, he came across as a typical cold, uncaring ultra-liberal lunatic.  

Anyone with a computer can look up statistics and see that ALL cities with draconian gun laws have higher murder rates by firearms than other cities of their size.  Plain and simple, Costas was wrong and wrong on several levels.  I think he should lose his job.  What he did was just as offensive as the dipshit comment by Imus "nappy headed hos".  As he should have, Imus lost his job.  Now it is time for the smug Costas to realize that he is not above everyone and his contract should be terminated.  Wrong time, wrong place, and wrong message.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> Who cares what Costas thinks?



Shockingly, the clearly left leaning CNN.com has polls about what Costas did and about 70% of the people on the liberal website strongly disagree with what Costas did.  That gives me comfort in knowing not all liberals are radical and just plain stupid.


----------



## mak2

I heard one of the sports goofballs talking about the guys locker was set up to "honor" him.  He did kill his girlfriend first.  





Dargo said:


> Hopefully it will have an effect on his job!  He took it upon himself to use his national stage at a football game halftime to rant about his personal opinions on firearms.  He should have spent the time consoling the families, friends and teammates of Belcher.  IMHO, he came across as a typical cold, uncaring ultra-liberal lunatic.
> 
> Anyone with a computer can look up statistics and see that ALL cities with draconian gun laws have higher murder rates by firearms than other cities of their size.  Plain and simple, Costas was wrong and wrong on several levels.  I think he should lose his job.  What he did was just as offensive as the dipshit comment by Imus "nappy headed hos".  As he should have, Imus lost his job.  Now it is time for the smug Costas to realize that he is not above everyone and his contract should be terminated.  Wrong time, wrong place, and wrong message.


----------



## squerly

So, tell us how you really feel Dargo.


----------



## mak2

I did not think very many people would care what he thougt.  Oh yea, and I dont think ALL conservatives are radiacal or stupid either.  





Dargo said:


> Shockingly, the clearly left leaning CNN.com has polls about what Costas did and about 70% of the people on the liberal website strongly disagree with what Costas did.  That gives me comfort in knowing not all liberals are radical and just plain stupid.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I heard one of the sports goofballs talking about the guys locker was set up to "honor" him.  He did kill his girlfriend first.



I agree that was wrong.  If you notice, I said I would expect compassion for his family, his girlfriend's family as well as the baby who will grow up with no parents.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I did not think very many people would care what he thougt.  Oh yea, and I dont think ALL conservatives are radiacal or stupid either.



That's true, but apparently the majority are.  Look what they did to our country at election time.  How about 98% of all black women under the age of 30 voting for Obama.  You going to tell me that they thought about how they were going to vote or simply looked at skin color.  Yes, I'm calling them racists.  If you want to check, 40% of all whites voted for Obama.


----------



## mak2

Are you trying to get me to talk about race so you can tell me to get back on topic?  


Dargo said:


> That's true, but apparently the majority are.  Look what they did to our country at election time.  How about 98% of all black women under the age of 30 voting for Obama.  You going to tell me that they thought about how they were going to vote or simply looked at skin color.  Yes, I'm calling them racists.  If you want to check, 40% of all whites voted for Obama.


----------



## Melensdad

*Why are we not focusing on the fact that this guy MURDERED the mother of his child?*

Instead we are focusing on a TOOL.  

We are also focusing on the FOOTBALL PLAYER that he was.

We are also focusing on the NFL.

He is a murderer.  

OJ SIMPSON murdered his ex-wife with a knife.  Did Bob Costas or the major news media focus on blaming the KNIFE?  How is this case substantially different?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mama said:


> *So, if they take away the guns and people start killing each other with knives, are they gonna wanna take the knives away too?*  What about when they deliberately run over people with cars.....maybe they should take the cars away too?  What about if they shoot them with a bow and arrow.....maybe we should ban those too?  What about baseball bats...you can do a lot of damage with a baseball bat....
> 
> Costas is full of it.  If someone wants to kill someone, they'll find a way to do it.




Actually, that very thing is being discussed in the UK.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *Why are we not focusing on the fact that this guy MURDERED the mother of his child?*
> 
> Instead we are focusing on a TOOL.
> 
> We are also focusing on the FOOTBALL PLAYER that he was.
> 
> We are also focusing on the NFL.
> 
> He is a murderer.
> 
> OJ SIMPSON murdered his ex-wife with a knife.  Did Bob Costas or the major news media focus on blaming the KNIFE?  How is this case substantially different?



As I said earlier "Hopefully it will have an effect on his job! He took it upon himself to use his national stage at a football game halftime to rant about his personal opinions on firearms. He should have spent the time consoling the families, friends and teammates of Belcher. IMHO, he came across as a typical cold, uncaring ultra-liberal lunatic."


The girlfriend's family and the child should have been commented on as his first concerns but, no, he opted to use his huge national audience to push his personal political agenda.  I strongly think he should be fired.


----------



## Kane

This will be "news" until something else takes hold of the media spin cycle.  Until then and as it unfolds, FOOTBALL will become the target of the liberal media, specifically the head trauma and alleged brain damage due to the violence of the game.

Jovan Belcher will be absolved of being an un-evolved murderer, and somehow become the "victim" of the blood sport  --  FOOTBALL.  Just watch.  Personal responsibility is a thing of the past.  Everyone is a "victim", and in this case, the "oppressor" will be the big, bad, whitie NFL.

Belcher has brain trauma and killed his ho girlfriend because of corporate greed.
.


----------



## joec

I didn't actually hear what he said until just a few minutes ago. With one thing jumping out at me really. Costas said if he couldn't own a gun they would both be alive now. Well really now, he isn't big enough to have killed her with his bare hands, stabbed her to death with a kitchen knife, crush her skull with any object in his home and then OD on some drugs in the house, slash his wrists, or gone the old way with a knife to the belly.

Costa is a jerk, has always been a jerk and it nothing but a sports caster with not particular knowledge of anything in the real world. Like man didn't kill before the gun was invented right. Hell I can kill with a ball point pen.


----------



## mak2

Once again those liberals bring up race...wait...there arent any liberals around here, how could race possibly come up here, it is soooo post racial? You do realize you just called someone who was just killed a ho and you dont even know her.  I would not call someone that unless I was sure, Maybe you are so sure of it cause she is black?  You know how tem people are...right? I know I have not heard race mentioned in this case.  Wow, this post is just classic racism.  





Kane said:


> This will be "news" until something else takes hold of the media spin cycle.  Until then and as it unfolds, FOOTBALL will become the target of the liberal media, specifically the head trauma and alleged brain damage due to the violence of the game.
> 
> Jovan Belcher will be absolved of being an un-evolved murderer, and somehow become the "victim" of the blood sport  --  FOOTBALL.  Just watch.  Personal responsibility is a thing of the past.  Everyone is a "victim", and in this case, the "oppressor" will be the big, bad, whitie NFL.
> 
> Belcher has brain trauma and killed his ho girlfriend because of corporate greed.
> .


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> Once again those liberals bring up race...wait...there arent any liberals around here, how could race possibly come up here, it is soooo post racial? You do realize you just called someone who was just killed a ho and you dont even know her.  I would not call someone that unless I was sure, Maybe you are so sure of it cause she is black?  You know how tem people are...right? I know I have not heard race mentioned in this case.  Wow, this post is just classic racism.


No, mak2.  You miss the point and jump to the wrong conclusion (again).  I said *just watch*, this is how the liberal media will spin it.  Unless something better comes along to interrupt the news cycle, this tragic incident will become a discussion of the NFL inflicting brain trauma upon innocent football players as part of a greedy blood sport.

Belcher will become the victim.

Just watch.


----------



## mak2

You called a dead young lady a ho, Of course I miss the point.  





Kane said:


> No, mak2.  You miss the point and jump to the wrong conclusion (again).  I said *just watch*, this is how the liberal media will spin it.  Unless something better comes along to interrupt the news cycle, this tragic incident will become a discussion of the NFL inflicting brain trauma upon innocent football players as part of a greedy blood sport.
> 
> Belcher will become the victim.
> 
> Just watch.


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> You called a dead young lady a ho, Of course I miss the point.


Another un-wed mother, indicative of social problems related to the issue but deserving of another thread.  OK?


----------



## mak2

Kane said:


> Another un-wed mother, indicative of social problems related to the issue but deserving of another thread.  OK?



Of course, back on topic, right?


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> I didn't actually hear what he said until just a few minutes ago. With one thing jumping out at me really. Costas said if he couldn't own a gun they would both be alive now. Well really now, he isn't big enough to have killed her with his bare hands, stabbed her to death with a kitchen knife, crush her skull with any object in his home and then OD on some drugs in the house, slash his wrists, or gone the old way with a knife to the belly.
> 
> Costa is a jerk, has always been a jerk and it nothing but a sports caster with not particular knowledge of anything in the real world. Like man didn't kill before the gun was invented right. Hell I can kill with a ball point pen.



Very good points.  I suggested he could have done the same thing with a knife.  As you properly stated, with his physical size and strength, he could have killed his girlfriend (and her mother if she tried to stop him) easily with his bare hands.  The guy was a stud.  As far as his suicide.  C'mon, the same thing really applies.  He could have driven his car into Arrowhead Stadium at 90 mph, cut his own throat, driven off a bridge etc., etc., etc.  Your point is well taken that he did NOT need a firearm to do what he did as opposed to what Mr. Costas proclaimed to the nation.

Sorry, Costas is clearly a wealthy man so it really won't hurt him, but I honestly think he should lose his job there.  I'd bet his contract does not have a provision that allows him to spend his entire time on the air at halftime ranting about his political agenda.  If I'm wrong, he keeps his job.  If I'm right, I think he needs forced retirement from that position.


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> Of course, back on topic, right?


Like I said, just watch:


> *Derek Flood*
> 
> Author, 'Healing the Gospel'
> 
> *Jovan Belcher's Murder-Suicide Raises Questions of Traumatic Brain Injury in the NFL                     *
> 
> Posted: 12/03/2012 12:22 pm
> 
> 
> Jovan Belcher, a linebacker for the Kansas City Chiefs shot and  killed his girlfriend in front of his mother on Saturday morning  (December 1, 2012), and then drove to the Chief's practice facility  where he killed himself in front of head coach Romeo Crennel and general  manager Scott Pioli in the parking lot. Belcher left behind a  3-month-old baby girl.
> 
> What makes this story especially troubling is that Belcher does not  fit the typical profile for domestic violence -- not by a long shot.  Before being drafted into the NFL, Belcher graduated with a degree in  child development and family relations from the University of Maine.  While at Maine Belcher joined the anti-violence group Male Athletes Against Violence. As a member of MAAV, Belcher would have signed a pledge which included these lines:I pledge:
> 
> to educate myself on issues surrounding violence while developing personal beliefs against the use of violence
> to be a positive role model for my community
> to look honestly at my actions in regard to violence and make changes if necessary
> Shocked at the news, Belcher's former University of Maine football coach Jack Cosgrove reflected,  "I'm hard-pressed to find or recall a young man who had more of an  impact in a positive way on his teammates and his football family in my  time here. He's truly one of the great stories in the program's  history."
> 
> Similarly, Belcher's former High School coach Ron Langella said,"He was a good athlete, but an even better person. An unbelievable role model."
> So what went wrong? What could cause someone like Belcher to resort  to such shocking acts of violence? What could turn such an inspiring  role model into a killer?
> 
> One possible explanation is traumatic brain injury (TBI), a condition that frequently affects professional football players.
> 
> Traumatic brain injury can cause emotional, social, or behavioral  problems and changes in personality including disinhibition, inability  to control anger, and impulsiveness. Additionally, TBI appears to  predispose survivors to psychiatric disorders including substance abuse  and clinical depression.
> 
> According to a study published in the Psychiatric Times, suicidal ideation is not uncommon, and rates of suicide after TBI are increased 2- to 3-fold.
> 
> All of this fits with reports surfacing in the aftermath by friends of Belcher  claiming that the linebacker was drinking every day and taking  painkillers while dealing with the effects of debilitating  football-related head injuries.
> 
> The combination of traumatic brain injury, alcohol, and handguns make  for a deadly combination that not only may be behind Belcher's  murder-suicide, but has also been linked to an alarming trend of  suicides and violent crime among soldiers returning from combat. Again,  we find the same scenario: Good kids who suddenly "crack" and become  violent.
> 
> While personal responsibility should always play an important role in  this type of discussion, it is critical to understand that TBI impairs  the brain's ability to make those kinds of moral choices. So we need to  seriously ask: Did football injuries turn Belcher into a killer? If so,  what needs to change in the NFL to avoid such tragedies in the future?
> 
> As _Sports Illustrated_ reports,   this past Wednesday -- ironically, just days before the tragic events  of this weekend -- former Kansas City Chiefs players and Army leaders  said that a change in culture regarding the risks of concussions must  start at the top levels in sports and the military.
> 
> Their point was tragically underscored by the deadly events of this  past Saturday. As more details surface, we will hopefully be able to  form a better understanding of what happened, but we should be hesitant  to write this off as a case of "one bad apple," avoiding the larger  conversation we need to have. When it comes to sports and TBI, perhaps  it's time we asked ourselves some tough questions about how much are we  willing to sacrifice for our entertainment.


Jovan Belcher is the "victim" of TBI.
.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> Are you trying to get me to talk about race so you can tell me to get back on topic?



You made a comment about conservatives not "all" being stupid; implying the exact same applies to liberals.  I beg to differ with you and that's why I brought up the racial facts.  Without any doubt, I am firmly convinced that there are more racists liberals than racist conservatives!  That flies in the face of what the liberal media would want you to think is 'conventional wisdom', but facts are facts.  White people have proven to be less racist than blacks over and over yet all we hear is about how racist whites are.  I'm simply tired of the lies and pointed out a group that clearly voted along racial lines.


----------



## mak2

It probably was TBI and/or steroidal rage.  It still makes no difference, he killed his girlfriend and himself, and race had absolutely nothing to do with it. So making some racist claims and calling his girlfriend a ho...well hell, you werent exactly a closet racist to start with, where you?



Kane said:


> Like I said, just watch:
> Jovan Belcher is the "victim" of TBI.
> .


----------



## mak2

Dargo said:


> Shockingly, the clearly left leaning CNN.com has polls about what Costas did and about 70% of the people on the liberal website strongly disagree with what Costas did.  *That gives me comfort in knowing not all liberals are radical and just plain stupid*.



I posted the comment in reply to the comment above.  I wasnt implying anything about liberals.  



mak2 said:


> I did not think very many people would care what he thougt.  Oh yea, and I dont think ALL conservatives are radiacal or stupid either.



Now, when I start talking about race and point out the obvious, are you guys gonna get your panties in a wad and insist we get back on topic, as Kane already has at least once before you came in for reinforcements?


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> It probably was TBI and/or steroidal rage.  It still makes no difference, he killed his girlfriend and himself, and race had absolutely nothing to do with it. So making some racist claims and calling his girlfriend a ho...well hell, you werent exactly a closet racist to start with, where you?


mak2, if you want to talk about the black-on-black murder rates and the dissolution of the black family unit, we can do it in another thread.   In the meantime, stop being a pest and let's talk about gun rights. Or Bob Costa.  Or about Jovan Belcher and my assertion that he will somehow become the "victim" in all of this.  OK?


----------



## mak2

Kane said:


> mak2, if you want to talk about the black-on-black murder rates and the dissolution of the black family unit, we can do it in another thread.   In the meantime, *stop being a pest and let's talk about gun rights.* Or about Jovan Belcher and my assertion that he will somehow become the "victim" in all of this.  OK?





You guys are so predictable.


----------



## Kane

*Jovan Belcher: Suicide questions traumatic brain injury in NFL players  *



Jovan Belcher
December 1, 2012
By: Frances Childress
Subscribe






Another innocent victim of TBI.


 Jovan Belcher at Arrowhead Stadium on November 25, 2012 in Kansas City, Missouri. 

Jovan Belcher’s suicide  Saturday morning (Dec. 1), after allegedly murdering his girlfriend and  mother of his child, raises more questions in the connection to  traumatic head injuries and violence.

Jovan Belcher's  suicide raises additional inquiries as to whether repeated head  injuries can raise the risk for violence and suicide. Jovan Belcher  played linebacker, a position that is extremely physical, and Jovan  Belcher's suicide may have a connection to traumatic brain injury.

 Belcher played for the Kansas City Chiefs. His death raises the number of NFL suicides to 21, according to the *Science Times*.  This figure could be questioned as many people with suicidal ideations  may make their death appear as an accidental death to avoid the stigma  and spare their families the shame associated with suicide. The shame  and quilt feelings associated with suicide may alter victims’ thought  processes by scheming to have their death look like an accident.

NFL players more likely to die from brain disease, study results reveal risks
 Junior Seau and Dave Duerson are recent examples of football players  who committed suicide. Duerson was still young at 50-years-old when he  committed suicide. His autopsy reported that his brain had been damaged and diseased from concussions. Junior Seau was only 43-years-old when he died.

 Duerson wanted his brain donated to Boston University's Center for  the Study of Traumatic Encephalopathy. It is apparent he knew something  was amiss with his brain. His gut feelings appeared to be correct.
 Jovan Belcher was only 25-years-old. His girlfriend was just 22.


----------



## joec

You know as someone that lost a daughter to domestic violence I can tell you it makes little difference as to the murder weapon, the cause is domestic violence period.


----------



## SShepherd

yep, no personal responsability what so ever--from either the murderer of Costas

A kid without parents, and an oppertunistic asshole who lacks decorum.


----------



## Kane

joec said:


> You know as someone that lost a daughter to domestic violence I can tell you it makes little difference as to the murder weapon, the cause is domestic violence period.


Agree 100%, joec.  The man had a propensity towards domestic violence. But what do you think about the spin the media is putting on it?  ... that is, a link between suicide and brain injury caused by the NFL blood sport?


----------



## mak2

I dont see how this event has anything to do with race.  The guy killed his girlfriend then himself.   I dont think calling her a ho just because she is black is appropriate in any case. 

I really dont expect a lot of gun control discussion about this event, probably more likely to be TBI and steroids.  I am glad I like soccer, I think they are going to have to change football so much to stop the head injuries it wont be football anymore.  The shame is, I bet it has more to do with steriods instead of brain injury, but the NFL doesnt think there are any steriods in football.


----------



## SShepherd

"ho" isn't a racial pejorative.


----------



## mak2

I know what it means, a whore.


----------



## Kane

mak2 said:


> I know what it means, a whore.


For crissakes, mak2, it means an un-wed mother.  IMO, the guy that is so obsessed with pointing out racism is actually the racist.  Please drop it and stay on point.

Will Jovan Belcher become the "victim" in this tragedy?


----------



## SShepherd

http://deadspin.com/kasandra-m'-perkins/

"This was the result of a long term conflict. I'm referring to the rumors that this was solely related to an argument about her attending the Trey Songs concert... It wasn't. Kasi had left and taken Zoe (their daughter) to a relatives house without his consent and refused to come home. In addition to that *she made it clear that she was leaving and wild contact a lawyer to "get as much money as possible".* Her friends are speaking to the media so, I only feel write providing his perspective to this situation. It had little, if anything to do with one isolated argument..

 They had been arguing for quite a few weeks prior which was nothing new. The majority of the arguments were due to Kasi failing college classes that Jovan was paying for and quitting her retail job where she worked two 4 hour shifts a week. From my perception, she was lazy and after learning she was introduced to him through her cousin who is married to Jamaal _I can only assume she was after money_. I'm in no way trying to defame her character, however; she is the catalyst to this incident." 

all this may be just internet chatter, but it's not an uncommon situation with professional athletes


----------



## joec

Kane said:


> Agree 100%, joec.  The man had a propensity towards domestic violence. But what do you think about the spin the media is putting on it?  ... that is, a link between suicide and brain injury caused by the NFL blood sport?



To be completely honest I don't hear Costa or for that matter sports in general any more since I've moved to Kentucky. I haven't followed Pro Football for at least 15 years and never did follow other sports. So I rarely hear most sports stories and never read the sports page.

I had never heard of this guy for that matter until I heard the story on the morning news and didn't hear Costa's statement until later this afternoon on CNN which I had on the TV at the time. As for football injuries, they choose to play, get big dollars for doing it so more power to them. If they die young due to the physical problems well they had a choice as most surely went to college where they could of taken up another field other than football.


----------



## Kane

> *Jovan Belcher Murder, We Cannot Forget About the Real Victims.*
> 
> December 3, 2012 by Staff
> 
> (*ThyBlackMan.com*) My heart stopped beating for a few moments after hearing _about the murder-suicide of 25-year old Jovan Belcher of the Kansas City Chiefs_.  For reasons yet to be determined, Belcher made the tragic decision to kill the mother of his child (_22-year old Kassandra Perkins_)  and then himself.  All of this happened in front of the people he cared  about, starting with his own mother, and eventually the coaching staff  of the Kansas City Chiefs.
> 
> After Jovan Belcher took his life at the Chief’s facility, the world  was left to sort out the aftermath of a tragedy that has befallen a city  that is all too familiar with senseless death.  The streets of Kansas  City run warm with blood every single day of the week, and much of that  blood once ran through the body of an African American man, woman or  child.
> 
> Jovan Belcher’s situation was even more heart-breaking for me because  it reminded me far too much of my own life.  I remember being 25-years  old, living with my then 22-year old girlfriend, with a young baby in  the house.   Our love was deep, but we didn’t know how to express it  without hurting one another.  I thought about the chaotic nights, the  yelling, tears and agony and I am amazed that we were both able to make  it out of that situation alive.  In that regard, I empathize with this  young couple to the core of my very soul.
> 
> But there is another part of me that feels concerned that some of us  may not remember who the true victims are in this situation.  Kassandra  was the ultimate victim of domestic violence, since there aren’t many  things you can do to a person that would be worse than killing them.    In too many cases,
> 
> women  who are harmed by rich and famous athletes are swept under the rug, as  the rest of us are disappointed because our favorite team might not win  the next game.  A perfect example was when the rapper Eazy-E and former  NBA star Magic Johnson were both diagnosed with HIV.  In all the sadness  about their situations, no one thought about the nameless faces of the  hundreds of women who were infected along the way.
> 
> Jovan Belcher  is a victim, yes.  There may be some mental illness or  brain injury that led him to make his unfortunate decision.  Former  Chicago Bears star Dave Duerson shot himself last year after dealing  with the psychological ramifications of being hit in the head on a  repeated basis.   Perhaps this played a role in Belcher’s actions.


Yes, just another victim of the NRA and the NFL.
.


----------



## RoadKing

I have to get in on this. I will start with a disclaimer, I don't like football, I have never watched an entire football game in my life and if football, baseball and basketball ended tomorrow I could not care less.

Now, I believe nothing Costas said was not pre-approved by the NFL or the team brass. It looks to me like a simple case of misdirection, by blaming the "gun" it makes the front page and goes viral on the internet so the anti-gun people will pick it up and run with it and keep it in the news. What this does is take the focus away from brain damage, steroids, player pressure, alcohol and drug use, all the things the NFL doesn't want discussed or publicized. We know an autopsy will be done and more information will come out, but this will be relegated to page six because the story will have run out of steam. Costas knows what side of the bread his butter's on, no way is he going to chance getting into a jam with his bosses by making an off the cuff statement. There is just too much money at stake here for any of this to be unchoreographed. Just my two cents.


----------



## mak2

Steroids can cause "rages" and TBI can too.  It has long been my theory when athletes do steroids and have lots of brain injury they exacerbate each other.  Costas needed to focus on domestic violence.  

By the way. the only place I have heard anything to do with race and this case is...
here.


----------



## Doc

RoadKing said:


> I have to get in on this. I will start with a disclaimer, I don't like football, I have never watched an entire football game in my life and if football, baseball and basketball ended tomorrow I could not care less.
> 
> Now, I believe nothing Costas said was not pre-approved by the NFL or the team brass. It looks to me like a simple case of misdirection, by blaming the "gun" it makes the front page and goes viral on the internet so the anti-gun people will pick it up and run with it and keep it in the news. What this does is take the focus away from brain damage, steroids, player pressure, alcohol and drug use, all the things the NFL doesn't want discussed or publicized. We know an autopsy will be done and more information will come out, but this will be relegated to page six because the story will have run out of steam. Costas knows what side of the bread his butter's on, no way is he going to chance getting into a jam with his bosses by making an off the cuff statement. There is just too much money at stake here for any of this to be unchoreographed. Just my two cents.


I do think that is a good 2 cents worth RK.  I had also thought Costas had approval from whoever his boss is before going on his rant.  With your take on it that helps it to make more sense why he might have done so.   Good post.


----------



## muleman RIP

Obama, Immelt, Costas. It all flows downhill and with it being NBC you can bet it was planned to stir public anxiety after a terrible incident. Look for more of this as they build a push against handguns. Soros will be behind the scenes as well. The U.N. treaty needs some fresh ammo too.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I posted the comment in reply to the comment above.  I wasnt implying anything about liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, when I start talking about race and point out the obvious, are you guys gonna get your panties in a wad and insist we get back on topic, as Kane already has at least once before you came in for reinforcements?



Now, now.  All I meant was that Costas is really in a pickle because everyone knows CNN is positively left leaning and attracts like minded people.  No problem.  That's no crime.  I just thought it refreshing that, IMHO, Costas thought he'd have die hard liberals come to his defense and clearly that isn't happening.  I worded my first post poorly since I was on my phone.  You and I have no disagreement here.  Race has nothing to do with the crime and I was simply commenting that I was pleased to see what I consider die hard liberals basically tell Costas to stuff it.  Good for them!


----------



## mak2

And I think I typed or meant to type radical and you thought I typed racial.  


Dargo said:


> Now, now.  All I meant was that Costas is really in a pickle because everyone knows CNN is positively left leaning and attracts like minded people.  No problem.  That's no crime.  I just thought it refreshing that, IMHO, Costas thought he'd have die hard liberals come to his defense and clearly that isn't happening.  I worded my first post poorly since I was on my phone.  You and I have no disagreement here.  Race has nothing to do with the crime and I was simply commenting that I was pleased to see what I consider die hard liberals basically tell Costas to stuff it.  Good for them!


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> And I think I typed or meant to type radical and you thought I typed racial.



Cool.  You and I have no issue on the matter.  I think you'd agree with me that it's just a terrible tragedy that didn't have to happen and the focus isn't going to go where it belongs; helping the baby and expressing sympathy to the girlfriend's family as well as his family.

You may disagree with this part; I do not see him as a victim.  I've had 3 TBI's from motorcycle racing.  It's why I quit.  I never took roids even when wrestling in hs and college or lifting competitively, but I took boat loads of supplements.  Sure, I had a temper, but that runs in my family.  Being 6' tall weighing 230 or so, wearing 32" pants just made it easier for me to throw a tantrum without fear of anyone stopping me.  Still no excuse for bad behavior.  I think the worst I ever did was rip a drinking fountain off the wall and throw it down the steps because it quit working and I was really thirsty.  No humans were injured in that incident.


----------



## mak2

I got knocked out several times when I was younger.  The last time I came to I was a liberal.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I listened to his comments on Sunday night and I'm not sure why he chose that particular platform.  Let me state right off that I don't think that Costas is a crazy liberal.  He may be liberal but he is a long way from being crazy.  He knew exactly how provacative his statement would be and he's not stupid enough to expouse his opinion on the air without having it cleared, perhaps not approved, but certainly cleared by his employers and their legal staff.  

Why did he do it?  Maybe that's what he really thinks but he knows the business he is in and how it operates, namely don't do or say anything to offend advertisers or potential advertisers.  It's all about the money.  Costas may be anti-gun, he may be vehamently anti-gun, but he's not going to cut his own throat in order to prove it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

SShepherd said:


> "ho" isn't a racial pejorative.





mak2 said:


> I know what it means, a whore.





Kane said:


> For crissakes, mak2, it means an un-wed mother.  IMO, the guy that is so obsessed with pointing out racism is actually the racist.  Please drop it and stay on point.
> 
> Will Jovan Belcher become the "victim" in this tragedy?




I don't often argue with Shep and Kane, but you guys are wrong on this one and mak is right.  The word is indeed a
contraction of the word "whore" and it originated in the black communities in the American South.  It is quite specific in
its meaning, as the general term for a female in that same pseudo-language is "bitch".


----------



## SShepherd

Danang Sailor said:


> I don't often argue with Shep and Kane, but you guys are wrong on this one and mak is right. The word is indeed a
> contraction of the word "whore" and it originated in the black communities in the American South. It is quite specific in
> its meaning, as the general term for a female in that same pseudo-language is "bitch".


 it may have originated there DS, but now it's part of the everyday lexicon and it isn't "race" specific.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I got knocked out several times when I was younger.  The last time I came to I was a liberal.



Oh damn!  Do you have a description?  My sister is a food attorney at a huge firm. I think you should get enough out of that to retire!!


----------



## SShepherd

LOL, Kane gets reps for being right !

http://dailycaller.com/2012/12/03/a...hitlock-the-nra-is-the-new-kkk/#ixzz2E2Al52Nt

Anti-gun sports columnist Jason Whitlock: ‘The NRA Is the New KKK’ [AUDIO]

“You know, I did not go as far as I’d like to go because my thoughts on the NRA and America’s gun culture — I believe the NRA is the new KKK. And that the arming of so many black youths, uh, and loading up our community with drugs, and then just having an open shooting gallery, is the work of people who obviously don’t have our best interests [at heart].”
Whitlock disagreed with the idea that gun ownership “enhances” liberty, explaining how — in his view — it damages society.


----------



## mak2

Obviously ho is race related.  But that really makes little difference.  Calling a very recently murdered person, of any race a whore or a ho or any other derogatory term, speakes volumes to the coarsness of Kane's character.  Truly a great addition to our little fourm here.  Not  to mentioin the unevolved thing and whitie in the same post, thank goodness he aint a racist, at least he has a few like minded individuals to hop in and defend him.  But alas, Kane has long since insisted on getting back on topic.  





SShepherd said:


> it may have originated there DS, but now it's part of the everyday lexicon and it isn't "race" specific.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> Obviously ho is race related.  But that really makes little difference.  Calling a very recently murdered person, of any race a whore or a ho or any other derogatory term, speakes volumes to the coarsness of Kane's character.  Truly a great addition to our little fourm here.  Not  to mentioin the unevolved thing and whitie in the same post, thank goodness he aint a racist, at least he has a few like minded individuals to hop in and defend him.  But alas, Kane has long since insisted on getting back on topic.



I think her name should really only be mentioned as someone who was murdered and as the mother of a child who will likely need some sort of trust fund setup for them to help pay for raising them (I think it's a daughter?).  Even though Belcher had money, he drove a Bentley and spent like Mike Tyson.  He may or may not have enough money banked to pay for his daughter's care and future college.


----------



## mak2

Hopefully his agent or the NFL will step up to the plate and set one up.  Even if he does have cash in the bank, there will probably be lots of people trying to get hold of it.  





Dargo said:


> I think her name should really only be mentioned as someone who was murdered and as the mother of a child who will likely need some sort of trust fund setup for them to help pay for raising them (I think it's a daughter?).  Even though Belcher had money, he drove a Bentley and spent like Mike Tyson.  He may or may not have enough money banked to pay for his daughter's care and future college.


----------



## squerly

The gun did it.


----------



## SShepherd

mak2 said:


> *Obviously ho is race related*. But that really makes little difference. Calling a very recently murdered person, of any race a whore or a ho or any other derogatory term, speakes volumes to the coarsness of Kane's character. Truly a great addition to our little fourm here. Not to mentioin the unevolved thing and whitie in the same post, thank goodness he aint a racist, at least he has a few like minded individuals to hop in and defend him. But alas, Kane has long since insisted on getting back on topic.


 
No, it's not ! Maybe I live in an area that's a bit more of a meltingpot of slang than most, because I hear it and it's neith being said by or directed at blacks.


----------



## Doc

SShepherd said:


> No, it's not ! Maybe I live in an area that's a bit more of a meltingpot of slang than most, because I hear it and it's neith being said by or directed at blacks.


Yep, I would agree.  The term is used likewise in Ohio.  Not race related in any way.


----------



## SShepherd

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/12/03/watch-hannity-debate-on-gun-control-turns-into-screaming-match/


----------



## mak2

Race related or not he called a dead girl a whore.  





Doc said:


> Yep, I would agree.  The term is used likewise in Ohio.  Not race related in any way.


----------



## mak2

mak2 said:


> Obviously  ho is NOT race related.  But that really makes little difference.  Calling a very recently murdered person, of any race a whore or a ho or any other derogatory term, speakes volumes to the coarsness of Kane's character.  Truly a great addition to our little fourm here.  Not  to mentioin the unevolved thing and whitie in the same post, thank goodness he aint a racist, at least he has a few like minded individuals to hop in and defend him.  But alas, Kane has long since insisted on getting back on topic.



Makes absolutely no difference.  I suppose unevolved is not race related either? Also, I am not the one who keeps bringing it up.  I really cant beleive you guys are defending this.


----------



## jimbo

mak2 said:


> Makes absolutely no difference.  I suppose unevolved is not race related either? Also, I am not the one who keeps bringing it up.  I really cant beleive you guys are defending this.


Mak, I'll give you ho as race related, at least here in Va., but unevolved?  When did that become a racial term?  

I must have missed the memo.


----------



## mak2

Damn, I agree with hannity about something.  I think it is steriod and TBI related too.  But that in no way makes him any less personally responisble.


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> Makes absolutely no difference.  I suppose unevolved is not race related either? Also, I am not the one who keeps bringing it up.  I really cant beleive you guys are defending this.


I'm not defending anything mak.  just saying ho is not race related nor is unevolved.  Course I don't get out much so I might have missed that all together.  I've never heard that term used for anyone.  

As for calling the dead woman a whore, that is wrong.  Disagreeing with you on one term does not imply we are defending the other.


----------



## mak2

Obviously Kanes post has racial connotations.  I live in a very redneck area in Indiana and I have heard black people refered to as unevolved for years, implying they were more closely related to monkies.  I really dont care, this murder suicide had nothing to do with race.  Kane brought it up.  I pointed it out and amazingly several people show up to defend him.  

Tell me, when you read Kanes post did you think he was refering to race?  Maybe just a little bit?  What do you think he meant by that.  I have heard that term since the 70's I guess.



jimbo said:


> Mak, I'll give you ho as race related, at least here in Va., but unevolved?  When did that become a racial term?
> 
> I must have missed the memo.





Kane said:


> This will be "news" until something else takes hold of the media spin cycle.  Until then and as it unfolds, FOOTBALL will become the target of the liberal media, specifically the head trauma and alleged brain damage due to the violence of the game.
> 
> Jovan Belcher will be absolved of being an un-evolved murderer, and somehow become the "victim" of the blood sport  --  FOOTBALL.  Just watch.  Personal responsibility is a thing of the past.  Everyone is a "victim", and in this case, the "oppressor" will be the big, bad, whitie NFL.
> 
> Belcher has brain trauma and killed his ho girlfriend because of corporate greed.
> .


----------



## Doc

Mak,
If you think that way, that's fine by you but don't put it as 'obvious' to everyone else.  I have no clue what race his GF is/was.   Ho's come in all races and, as I said before I see no need to trash this poor woman who was murdered.  I am in no way defending Kane's statements as being correct, but I, for one, did not read them as racist.   
So, after all this talk about racist or not who brought race into this?


----------



## mak2

In order from the top.  Thnaks for asking.  





Dargo said:


> That's true, but apparently the majority are.  Look what they did to our country at election time.  How about 98% of all black women under the age of 30 voting for Obama.  You going to tell me that they thought about how they were going to vote or simply looked at skin color.  Yes, I'm calling them racists.  If you want to check, 40% of all whites voted for Obama.





mak2 said:


> Are you trying to get me to talk about race so you can tell me to get back on topic?





Kane said:


> This will be "news" until something else takes hold of the media spin cycle.  Until then and as it unfolds, FOOTBALL will become the target of the liberal media, specifically the head trauma and alleged brain damage due to the violence of the game.
> 
> Jovan Belcher will be absolved of being an un-evolved murderer, and somehow become the "victim" of the blood sport  --  FOOTBALL.  Just watch.  Personal responsibility is a thing of the past.  Everyone is a "victim", and in this case, the "oppressor" will be the big, bad, whitie NFL.
> 
> Belcher has brain trauma and killed his ho girlfriend because of corporate greed.
> .





Doc said:


> Mak,
> If you think that way, that's fine by you but don't put it as 'obvious' to everyone else.  I have no clue what race his GF is/was.   Ho's come in all races and, as I said before I see no need to trash this poor woman who was murdered.  I am in no way defending Kane's statements as being correct, but I, for one, did not read them as racist.
> So, after all this talk about racist or not who brought race into this?


----------



## mak2

I think Dargo mis read my statement though.


----------



## SShepherd

to be honest..you made a issue out of kanes' estimate the the media would turn the issue into a racial "thing"
, and kane was right.
I've seen plenty of "unevolved" people from every race, mostly people who let their lives be run by their emotions. I'm not defending Kane, he can do that himself, but you need to get off your high horse.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> I think Dargo mis read my statement though.



Okay, fair enough.  Let's please go ahead and drop anything racial about this tragedy.  The first, and obvious, tragedy is the totally unjustified killing of Belcher's girlfriend. The second tragedy, and not nearly as serious tragedy, is Bob Costas making an ass of himself and apparently the network by blaming the firearm for a needless killing rather than placing blame where it belongs.  I also still think Costas could have used his national stage to discuss the creation of a fund to help raise the parentless child and even the possibility of even more focus on TMI's.

Deal?

(If so, maybe some rep points?  I think I'm about last in rep points!)


----------



## mak2

Fine.  I didnt bring it up.  And I was the first to suggest we get back on topic.  I cant imagine you being last in rep points.  That is an outrage. 





Dargo said:


> Okay, fair enough.  Let's please go ahead and drop anything racial about this tragedy.  The first, and obvious, tragedy is the totally unjustified killing of Belcher's girlfriend. The second tragedy, and not nearly as serious tragedy, is Bob Costas making an ass of himself and apparently the network by blaming the firearm for a needless killing rather than placing blame where it belongs.  I also still think Costas could have used his national stage to discuss the creation of a fund to help raise the parentless child and even the possibility of even more focus on TMI's.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> (If so, maybe some rep points?  I think I'm about last in rep points!)


----------



## RedRocker

I guess the doofus that Costas quoted never read this book:
* Negroes with Guns    *

Robert Franklin Williams[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Negroes-Guns-African-American-Life/dp/0814327141#"][/ame]                (Author),

Post WWII struggle of a black community against the Klan, who came to their aid? NRA!


----------



## Kane

The history of the Republican as champion against racism is irrefutable.  It is only upon the twisting of history by Democrats that it is interpreted otherwise.  And now, by definition, it is impossible for the 'tolerant' liberal to be racist.  Impossible.

OTOH, I would have concern for the person that looks for racism under every rock, and the thru the parse of every word.

But in the case of Jovan Belcher, there is the contention that a MURDERER will somehow become the VICTIM inasmuch that the NFL looks past the issue of head trauma in favor of the blood sport   --  FOOTBALL.  I have posted articles that demonstrate as much.

THIS is the issue.  Not race, but the liberal media suggesting that the greed of the blood sport  makes a murderer to be the victim.


----------



## joec

Kane said:


> The history of the Republican as champion against racism is irrefutable.  It is only upon the twisting of history by Democrats that it is interpreted otherwise.  And now, by definition, it is impossible for the 'tolerant' liberal to be racist.  Impossible.
> 
> OTOH, I would have concern for the person that looks for racism under every rock, and the thru the parse of every word.
> 
> But in the case of Jovan Belcher, there is the contention that a MURDERER will somehow become the VICTIM inasmuch that the NFL looks past the issue of head trauma in favor of the blood sport   --  FOOTBALL.  I have posted articles that demonstrate as much.
> 
> THIS is the issue.  Not race, but the liberal media suggesting that the greed of the blood sport  makes a murderer to be the victim.



Actually Kane its history was twisted right after Johnson got the civil rights laws passed. At that time most of the southern democrats moved to the Republican party and is for the most part still effecting many of their ideas to this day.


----------



## Kane

joec said:


> Actually Kane its history was twisted right after Johnson got the civil rights laws passed. At that time most of the southern democrats moved to the Republican party and is for the most part still effecting many of their ideas to this day.


You too?


> THIS is the issue.  Not race, but the liberal media suggesting that the  greed of the blood sport  makes a murderer to be the victim.


Kindly speak to the issue.


----------



## mak2

Kane, in post 81 you bring up something I thought we had agreed to drop.  Joe points out your error in post 82, and in post 83 you tell him to get back on topic.


----------



## joec

Kane said:


> You too?
> 
> Kindly speak to the issue.



I was simply pointing out when your party changed from freeing the slaves to what it is now. That happened due to the Southern states not wanting the equal rights amendment passed under Lyndon Johnson. You took in a bunch of democrat governors and states that any one not white was inferior. Now if you doubt what I say is factual simply look it up and I have felt the republican party has always been for the rich and figure it is easy to add others to that group.


----------



## FrancSevin

For the record, the "Equal rights Amendment"was never pased by Johnson. Presidents cannot pass amendments, and the Equal rigts Amendment was not what Johnson accomplished.

It was the civil rights voting act of 1965. Republicans were for it.


As for the blue dog democrats, they came into play in the Reagan campaigns some 20 yearslater. The racist Southern democrats got no welcome from the GOP when George Wallace was running for office. 

I have no ieda why some must intergect racism and their favorite political agendas here. This political discussion has a lot to do with racism but absolutely nothing to do with Costas's assault on handguns, or the real issues here,,,,,Domestic violence and premadonna sports Jocks getting away with such behavior.

The _Victim_ here is a woman who trusted an asshole everybody thought was such a great guy 'cause he played a good game of Football. He cheated on her and then became so engraged by her objections, he killed her. That is Domestic violence, a real and important issue of our times. 

Costas instead attached handgun ownership with a vile veracty that was innappropriate for subject, and the venue. 

But then it is his soapbox.


----------



## joec

FrancSevin said:


> For the record, the "Equal rightsAmendment"was never pased by Johnson. Presidents cannot pass amendments, and the Equal rigts Amendment was not what Johnson accomplished.
> 
> It was the civil rights voting act of 1965. Republicans were for it.
> 
> 
> As for the blue dog democrats, they came into play in the Reagan campaigns some 20 yearslater. The racist Southern democrats got no welcome from the GOP when George Wallace was running for office.
> 
> I have no ieda why some must intergect racism and their favorite political agendas here. This political discussion has a lot to do with racism but absolutely nothing to do with Costas's assault on handguns, or the real issues here,,,,,Domestic violence and premadonna sports Jocks getting away with such behavior.
> 
> The _Victim_ here is a woman who trusted an asshole everybody thought was such a great guy 'cause he played a good game of Football. He cheated on her and then became so engraged by her objections, he killed her. That is Domestic violence, a real and important issue of our times.
> 
> Costas instead attached handgun ownership with a vile veracty that was innappropriate for subject, and the venue.
> 
> But then it is his soapbox.



Fact is Johnson was responsible for most of the civil rights changes of the time. And most of the blue dog democrats (southern states) went with Reagan and so began the tag of being a racist party.

Now as for Costa I agree, he has no clue of what he speaks and had nothing to do with race that I heard in his comments at all. He however should stick to what he knows a bit about sports an stay out of social commentary especially gun laws in this nation as I've stated in my post near the beginning and didn't raise race as an issue as that was raised by others after Kane choose a poor selection of words. I simply responded to Kane responding to me. So perhaps read a bit of the tread Franc and you might understand what it is about on the side comments.


----------



## FrancSevin

joec said:


> Fact is Johnson was responsible for most of the civil rights changes of the time. And most of the blue dog democrats (southern states) went with Reagan and so began the tag of being a racist party.
> 
> Now as for Costa I agree, he has no clue of what he speaks and had nothing to do with race that I heard in his comments at all. He however should stick to what he knows a bit about sports an stay out of social commentary especially gun laws in this nation as I've stated in my post near the beginning and didn't raise race as an issue as that was raised by others after Kane choose a poor selection of words. I simply responded to Kane responding to me. So perhaps read a bit of the tread Franc and you might understand what it is about on the side comments.


 
I do not wish to divert the thread Joec but you have forgotten the civil rights act or 1957 and our GOP president who cut against the wind and sent troops in to protect minority children. just asking that you be fair.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1957

The Stom Thurmonds of the dems did not bolt for the Reagan GOP.  The more conservative thinking ones, left of center.

You did raise the GOP verses Dems issue, (couldn't help it I guess). I jus' kinda wonder why you have worn the carpet bare with your explanations as to why.


----------



## Kane

The details of this call make it just that much more nauseating how Big (Sports) Media "liberals" such as Bob Costas and Jason Whitlock  are disingenuously trying to obfuscate Belcher's  brutality and make the story about drugs, brain injury and (of course) the Second  Amendment.

_A transcript of Joe's call to Schnitt, which can be heard via this link, follows:__Todd Schnitt: How about Joe, next on Schnitt, in Tampa. Hi, 
Joe:

Caller Joe: How you doing, Schnitt?_ _

Schnitt: Yes, sir._ _

Caller Joe: Listen, I remember you from New York._ _
 I got a story on Belcher. You know, they're sitting saying that it's,  he's got problems because of football. I knew this kid when he was 12  years old. He had a little gang that used to beat up all the little  white boys in town, steal their money, steal their bikes. Gangs. If you  had a fight with him, he had five, six people waiting for you when you  came out of the door at school. My family was...

Schnitt: Hold on, hold on. You're leveling some pretty serious charges here._ _

Caller: That's right, and I got proof of it. ... We were on TV, and  we were on the radio on things that this guy did. He was a freaking  maniac when he was 12 years old._ _

Schnitt: Now what part of Long Island was this?_ _

Caller: West Babylon. He lived in Wyandanch._ _

Schnitt: How old are you?_ _

Caller: I'm 63 years old. He used to beat the hell out of my son._ _

Schnitt: You're saying that Jovan Belcher used to beat the hell out of your son at school..._ _

Caller: That's right._ _

Schnitt: ... in West Babylon, New York._ _

Caller: Him and his friends. And they always did it together. They  used to, if the kids had a party, he would crash it and beat the hell  out of these kids. He was a no-good thing from when he was 12 years old._ _

Schnitt: Well, he was 25. So you're saying just 13 years..._ _

Caller: My son is 25. They were both the same age._ _

Schnitt: All right._ _

Caller: He stole my son's bike. He beat the hell out of him. We went  to the police. We went to the Department of Education. And the only ones  who took the story was that channel/station on Sunrise Highway. I don't  even remember what it was. But they took the story, and then it started  rolling. 12 News came to my home. And they filmed us on what was going  on._ _
 And we couldn't do nothing about this kid. Because around adults, he always acted like he was such a sweet little guy.
 OK, my wife lost one of her good friends because of it, because of an  argument. She kept saying Belcher was such a nice kid, he's such a good  boy. And my wife was trying to explain to her what was going on, and  she just wouldn't believe it. This kid was bad news!

Schnitt: Wow, this is taking a turn. What school did your son go to?_ _


Caller: West Babylon High._ _

Schnitt: OK. So you're saying that, as the New York media, the whole  national media is covering the story, but the New York media  obviously..._ _

Caller: They have no idea what this kid..._ _

Schnitt: Hang on a sec. So, Joe, as the New York media has, and the  Kansas City media, they obviously have an especially large interest in  this story because Jovan Belcher from the New York metropolitan area.  Are you saying that the New York media, to the best of your knowledge,  has no idea of your allegations?_ _

Joe: That's right. This kid, you know what he did? We had to move out  of New York because he used to grab my son in the hallway, and my son  wouldn't take his crap. So he'd punch him out. But when he'd come out of  school, there'd be ten kids waiting for him to get his butt kicked._ _
 If we sent him to the store for a loaf of bread, Belcher would be  there to steal his bike and beat the hell out of him. I mean, we did  everything. We went to the police. We went to the radio stations. We  went to TV. We went to the school. We had to take our son out of school  and put him in parochial school.
 We bought a house in Florida for my retirement, and, when I came home  one night, my wife said to me, "You're gonna quit your job, and you're  leaving. We're going to Florida."
 And I said, "No, I'm not."
 She says, "If you don't go to Florida, your son is gonna be dead."
 So we moved here.

Schnitt: How can I ..._ _

Joe: ... My son has had really bad anger problems. He got to the point where he wouldn't let nobody push him no more._ _

Schnitt: Joe, let me, stop for a second. Joe, Joe, Joe, how can I get a hold of your son?_ _

Joe: My son won't come on the air._ _

Schnitt: Where does he live now?_ _

Joe: He's here with us in Tampa._ _

Schnitt: Is he in the same house right now?_ _

Joe: No, he's working. He has his own family. He's married. He doesn't want to rehash this._ _

Schnitt: So what did he say when this story broke? Joe, Joe, Joe,  when this story broke over the weekend, and you heard it was Jovan  Belcher from the Kansas City Chiefs..._ _

Joe: I said, "It's just too late for that poor girl." He should have been dead ten years ago._ _

Schnitt: Wow._ _

Joe: I have no pity for that guy. He's an animal. He destroyed my  family for almost ten years. My son became a maniac. If you would have  touched him, he would have beat your brains in._ _
 All right? We just got him calm in the last three years. He's settled. He's got a wife. He's got children.
 You know, he caused a lot of havoc in my family. I have no pity for  him. I'd like to know where he's buried, so I can go pee on it.

Schnitt: Joe, do me a favor. i want to put you on hold. I want Sue,  my executive producer, to get your information, OK, so I can stay in  contact with you, OK?_ _

Joe: Yeah._ _

Schnitt: Joe, hang tight a minute. What a turn of events this story has taken._ _

Joe: This kid is a bum._ _

Schnitt: And apparently the New York news media has no idea._ _

Joe: And that's what's infuriating to me. I've never called you guys for anything..._ _

Schnitt: Hey, Joe, hang on. Joe, I've got a hard break coming up. Joe, hang on a second..._​_Joe: ... You know, this infuriated me..._​


----------



## joec

FrancSevin said:


> I do not wish to divert the thread Joec but you have forgotten the civil rights act or 1957 and our GOP president who cut against the wind and sent troops in to protect minority children. just asking that you be fair.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1957
> 
> The Stom Thurmonds of the dems did not bolt for the Reagan GOP.  The more conservative thinking ones, left of center.
> 
> You did raise the GOP verses Dems issue, (couldn't help it I guess). I jus' kinda wonder why you have worn the carpet bare with your explanations as to why.



No I didn't forget the civil rights act of 1957 I also remember Johnson did more for civil rights in the history of this country till then. As for the Dems yes they moved over under Reagan but still many changed prior to that time also.


----------

